# Le son de Waze est faible



## PDD (26 Octobre 2018)

Je viens d'acheter un chargeur auto plus puissant dans le but d'utiliser Waze. Le son, moteur de l'auto tournant, est quasi inaudible. Y a t-il une solution pour l'augmenter? Merci de vos avis.


----------



## PDD (30 Octobre 2018)

Je réponds si cela peut aider d'autres, il ne semble pas possible actuellement d'augmenter le son de Waze avec le HP de l'iphone. Par contre à mon grand étonnement, mon iphone connecté par BT au système audio assez ancien de mon auto (BMW X3 de 2010) envoie automatiquement les informations de Waze dans les HP du système audio, comme lors d'un appel téléphonique. Mon problème est donc solutionné et Waze fonctionne vraiment bien...


----------

